# My Orientals



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I just love my babies so much


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww im in love :001_wub:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> Aww im in love :001_wub:


Me too!! That first pic...:001_wub:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh dear! Wish I never looked..too gorgeous for words!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Love the 4th one along.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Little brown (is that chocolate?) and white one :001_wub:


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Are they all yours?? I'm in love and green with jealousy


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

All of them are absolutely gorgeous May. I love the little tortie


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

so cute! I will be stealing the tortie though!!! :devil: :001_wub:


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm so pleased you like my babies 
and yes they are mine


----------

